# 28Frls - Hendersonville (Nashville) Tn



## J. Lemmon (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Outbackers.

We're selling our 2004 Keystone Outback Sydney 28FRLS 28 foot fifth wheel trailer. Our trailer has the full living room slide-out, outdoor grill and shower, slide-out awning, tons of storage both inside and underneath, and is great for families. It will comfortably sleep 6, including a queen sized master bed, pull-out couch, and the dining room table converts to a bed. We upgraded the bed in 2010 to a much higher quality RV mattress (instead of the very uncomfortable factory ones). Tires were replaced in 2011. We also upgraded the water pump to a "quiet" pump in 2011. The awning was replaced in Fall 2012.

The RV has never been smoked in, and has only been lightly used (mainly for tailgating). It includes a small TV in the bedroom and a mount for a flat screen in the living room. 
For info call 615 461 O4O9 (obviously replace the O with zero).

Pictures are on Craigslist at http://nashville.craigslist.org/rvs/3567980871.html


----------

